# Low / poor sperm qaulity



## rks1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello , would like to ask if there is a risk of abnormailty  if one has a low sperm count and qaulity to try naturally ? My partner is 28 has no problems diagnosed , I have poor qaulity sperm , I am 52 .
My partner is worried about this hence will not want to try naturally even if there is very low chance of conceiving given my sperm qaulity .Is Isci a safer way of going forward ?
Thanks


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello,

There are many articles online where research has been done on older sperm and there is evidence to suggest that older sperm pose more of a risk of the pregnancy resulting in miscarriage and also causing certain diseases such as downs syndrome. But, on the other hand many older men produced healthy babies. 

With Icsi they wash the sperm and only insert the healthiest ones, have you seen a fertility consultant yet? 

Perhaps you should ask this in the men's room section to get a better reply. 

X x


----------

